# "Hints from Heloise" type of tip!



## scottkinfw (Jul 13, 2013)

Here is a little tip that I have been using and it may be helpful to others.

I use a label maker for my equipment for a lot of things because it doesn't mar the finish, and it is neat.

I can label +/- signs for battery compartments that are poorly labeled (pocket wizards etc).
Here is a really cool one. For my 400mm 5.6 l tele, I find that the AFMA for close in work has a different adjustment compared to far away. I calibrated it and I put the figure on the lens hood, so I can quickly change it out as needed. The label is easily changed as calibration changes.

Obviously, not a permanent identification, but that is the point.

I hope this is helpful, and I would be interested if anyone else uses this and if so, there are other uses for it.

sek


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 14, 2013)

And everyone born after 1965 is wondering.."Who is this Heloise?"


----------



## sjschall (Jul 14, 2013)

Love my label maker . . .
- label my lens caps so I can quickly see what's what when stored vertically in a bag
- label cards and batteries numerically, which is great for shooting and keeping track of them


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 15, 2013)

Also, if you are on a shoot and everyone has Canon gear, no confusion as to which belongs to whom.

Right about the 1965.....



sjschall said:


> Love my label maker . . .
> - label my lens caps so I can quickly see what's what when stored vertically in a bag
> - label cards and batteries numerically, which is great for shooting and keeping track of them


----------

